# 1800lb texas hog???



## #13 (Oct 19, 2009)

Has anyone see pictures of the 1800 lb hog supposedly killed in Texas? I just got some by e-mail, Ill try to post from them later, I cant figure out how to do it now. Im not sure its real, but like most pictures of over sized snakes, georgia panthers and other fake pictures Im not inclined to believe it but it an impressive picture!


----------



## MsFit (Oct 19, 2009)

The email you received this morning was a hoax just like the others you received.  Go to urbanlegends.com.  I also found this on another site:

Despite Internet rumors and widely circulated e-mails claiming a medical radiology worker shot a mammoth 1,800-pound wild boar on the eastern outskirts of Conroe, officials say it is not true.
The real story – if true – may have a more international flavor.

According to a French hunting magazine published in 2005, the boar was shot in July 2005 in Turkey by hunters on an expedition hosted by Nature Tours.

A .300-caliber rifle was used to bring the beast down – the largest reported boar in Turkey, weighing around 781 pounds – the magazine reported.

Texas Parks and Wildlife Game Warden Dean Fitzpatrick said wild boars in Montgomery County are considerably smaller, and pork of that magnitude would have to be brought home from several animals.

“The largest boar I’ve seen in Montgomery County was between 300 to 350 pounds, but that’s not to say they get bigger than that,” he said. “The wild hog population in the county has expanded dramatically through the years, but the average adult hog will weigh around 150 pounds.”

Just last year, an 11-year-old boy killed a 1,051-pound hog, measuring 9 feet 4 inches long, according to stories and photos. It could be the biggest pig ever found, surpassing the mythical “Hogzilla” killed in Georgia in 2004. According to reports, National Geographic experts who unearthed the remains of “Hogzilla” believe it was around 800 pounds and 8 feet long, not the 1,000 pounds and 12-foot-long body it originally was believed.


----------



## easbell (Oct 22, 2009)

Think about it this way..... a 1800 lb hog would need over 20,000 calories A DAY to maintain that weight. Someone please explain how a hog would be able to consume that much food IN THE WILD.


----------



## RJ0104 (Oct 22, 2009)

easbell said:


> Think about it this way..... a 1800 lb hog would need over 20,000 calories A DAY to maintain that weight. Someone please explain how a hog would be able to consume that much food IN THE WILD.



Not possible!


----------



## t.woods035 (Oct 25, 2009)

I looked it up all the pics  i saw of it looked like they did the old hog closer to the camera trick if you look close in no pic are the "hunters" right beside the hog. Even the truck in one of them looks kinda far away but the guy is right next to the road.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 11, 2010)

*Is this a joke?*

I just got an e-mail that said it was in a Ft. Myers subdivision. Is this the same one you guys are talkin' about.


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 11, 2010)

Im calling Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!


----------



## crackercurr21 (May 11, 2010)

i am from fort myers and it said whiskey creek that is Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- it is a big communtiy with no woods or open pasture not even a empty lot and nothing within 20 miles for there to be a hog down the road about 20 is some salt flats but they would have to walk down major roads such as US 41 and others there is a creek (whiskey  Creek) that runs through the community good snook fishin that dump in the caloosahatchee river no hog been there in a while it used to be all flower fileds in the 60s


----------



## HAPPY DAD (May 12, 2010)

Them fellars dont look exactly American to me.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (May 12, 2010)

my gosh this hog pic is really floating around alot lately. The pic is from 2005 and the hog was killed over seas in Turkey. if you look at those guys not a one of them is american and neither is the hunter.


----------



## dawg2 (May 12, 2010)

That is an old pic.  Zoom in on the logo on the car door and you can see it is not here in the US.  On top of that, all those guys are at least 6 feet behind and away from the boar in that pic.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 12, 2010)

Yea i caught that hog, tied him, barred him, and let him go. Wasnt big enough for me.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 12, 2010)

The hog is up on a hill right in front of the camera... I could make my bulldogs seem like bulls like that.


----------



## 56willysnut (May 13, 2010)

Doesn't look like a vehicle any repectable Texan would be caught driving in. The guy is probably 4' tall.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 13, 2010)

These are from hunts in Europe. They have been floating around for 4 or 5 years.

Here is a catfish I caught in the pond out back


----------



## LanceColeman (May 13, 2010)

can we say "photoshopped"?? and that one feller has a itty bitty tiny head!


----------



## Sniper Bob (May 13, 2010)

I'm calling "bovine scat" on that pig, and it is kind of disturbing to see a "juvenile" whale shark harvested like that.


----------



## Florida Curdog (May 14, 2010)

That's no Florida dirt. That hog in the top picture isn't the same as in the bottom pictures unless he grew a little and got a hair cut.


----------



## trial&error (May 14, 2010)

funny, I see no blood.  did they scare it to death?


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 14, 2010)

trial&error said:


> funny, I see no blood.  did they scare it to death?


Good call.  Hadn't noticed that


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 14, 2010)

trial&error said:


> funny, I see no blood.  did they scare it to death?



http://www.naturetours.com.tr/driven.html

They are the real deal for european hogs.

They sit real far behind them for pictures too


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 14, 2010)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Them fellars dont look exactly American to me.



That's what I thought to. But how many americans look American any more?


----------

